# Arena Quest in Zul Drak



## Taurenus99 (3. April 2010)

HI
Ich wollte euch mal fragen wo ich die Arena Quest in Zul Drak finde und ab welchem level ich sie machen kann .


----------



## kinziggangster (3. April 2010)

Die Q startet in der Kanalisation von Dalaran, du musst mit nem Goblin reden der dich dann ins Agonie Theater nach Zul´Drak schickt, bin mir nicht sicher aber glaube das war mit lvl 77 


Btw: first 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yando (3. April 2010)

Du musst Lvl 75 sein und kannst die Q direkt in der Arena annehmen.


----------



## Taurenus99 (3. April 2010)

Ok in dala oder beider arene ne q vonem goblin annehmen und meine größere frage WO ist die Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben123 (3. April 2010)

Beides geht, in dala oder in der arena, du musst mindestens level 75 sein,
die arena ist glaub süd - östlich von der argentumwache (link):
http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/world_of_warcraft/wrath_of_the_lichking/Release_Countdown/zuldrak_online_1280.jpg


----------



## Godan LiHar (3. April 2010)

die Arena ist genau in der Mitte von Zul'Drak. Das große Gebäude auf der Karte (s. Vorposter).


----------



## Taurenus99 (3. April 2010)

ok danke


----------

